# CompUSA Comes Back From the Dead



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CompUSA Comes Back From the Dead.

CompUSA website here. Store locator reveals stores in: Florida, Illinois, North Carolina, Texas and Puerto Rico.

-- Tom

P.S. In case anyone is interested, I saw a Seagate 1TB disk for $89 at the CompUSA web site.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Amazing, I'm surprised to hear that!  I wonder if they'll expand the retail store locations...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi John,

I was very surprised to find this, but I like it! Competition is the engine that hopefully brings better prices to the customers while maintaining the quality of the product mix, and from the looks of it, CompUSA 2.0 looks like they mean business.  I miss the local store which was in my hometown, instead of going all the way down to the Microcenter store in Cambridge, MA.

-- Tom


----------



## psaros (May 21, 2006)

I hope they stay a while and expand business. My dad used to go there for computer accessories and parts all the time... 
Should be interesting. I hope they have another SE Wisconsin location.


----------



## jzskills (Apr 13, 2009)

Does that mean there is hope for circuit that just went on bankruptcy?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

jzskills said:


> Does that mean there is hope for circuit that just went on bankruptcy?


They may have an on line resurrection:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123966410572515027.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

In regards to Compusa, they never really left in our state area. The Dallas, Austin and RGV stores were planned to remain open and did. The web site never missed a beat - it was identical / same as TigerDirect with just the name being different. Their store in our city was planned to close down and did, basically leaving us with only Best Buy & Circuit City, now just Best Buy as we do not have a Fry's here. I semi-miss them, but not much.


----------

